# Understanding Engineers



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

* Understanding Engineers*

*Understanding Engineers One:*

Two engineering students were walking across a university campus when one said, "Where did you get such a great bike?"
The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday, minding my own business, when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike, threw it to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want."
The first engineer nodded approvingly and said, "Good choice; the clothes probably wouldn't have fitted you, anyway."

*Understanding Engineers Two *

To the optimist, the glass is half-full.
To the pessimist, the glass is half-empty.
To the engineer, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.

*Understanding Engineers Three *

A priest, a doctor, and an engineer were waiting one morning for a particularly slow group of golfers. The engineer fumed, "What's with those guys? We must have been waiting for fifteen minutes!"
The doctor chimed in, "I don't know, but I've never seen such inept golf!"
The priest said, "Here comes the green-keeper. Let's have a word with him."
He said, "Hello George, what's wrong with that group ahead of us? They're rather slow, aren't they?"
The green-keeper replied, "Oh, yes. That's a group of blind firemen. They lost their sight saving our clubhouse from a fire last year, so we always let them play for free anytime."
The group fell silent for a moment.
The priest said, "That's so sad. I think I will say a special prayer for them tonight."
The doctor said, "Good idea. I'm going to contact my ophthalmologist colleague and see if there's anything he can do for them."
The engineer said, "Why can't they play at night?"

*Understanding Engineers Four *

What is the difference between mechanical engineers and civil engineers?
Mechanical engineers build weapons. Civil engineers build targets.

*Understanding Engineers Five *

The graduate with a science degree asks, "Why does it work?"
The graduate with an engineering degree asks, "How does it work?"
The graduate with an accounting degree asks, "How much will it cost?"
The graduate with an arts degree asks, "Do you want fries with that?"

*Understanding Engineers Six *

Three engineering students were gathered together discussing who must have designed the human body.
One said, "It was a mechanical engineer. Just look at all the joints."
Another said, "No, it was an electrical engineer. The nervous system has many thousands of electrical connections." The last one said, "No, actually it had to have been a civil engineer. Who else would run a toxic waste pipeline through a recreational area?"

*Understanding Engineers Seven *

Normal people believe that if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
Engineers believe that if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet.

*Understanding Engineers Eight *

An engineer was crossing a road one day, when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess." He bent over, picked up the frog and put it in his pocket.
The frog then cried out, "If you kiss me and turn me into a princess, I'll stay with you for one week and do ANYTHING you want."
Again, the engineer took the frog out, smiled at it and put it back into his pocket.
Finally, the frog asked, "What is the matter? I've told you I'm a beautiful princess and that I'll stay with you for one week and do anything you want. Why won't you kiss me?"
The engineer said, "Look, I'm an engineer. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog, now that's cool."​


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> *Understanding Engineers Four *
> 
> What is the difference between mechanical engineers and civil engineers?
> Mechanical engineers build weapons. Civil engineers build targets.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> *Understanding Engineers Seven *
> 
> Normal people believe that if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> Engineers believe that if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet.


Hah!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! I have several engineer friends, and those are so true!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*There you go talking about me again!







*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> * Understanding Engineers*
> 
> *Understanding Engineers One:*
> 
> ...


leave it to Hrawk, intelectual humor, this would fit in with the bone heads at work, no sense of humor, but they do fit into the engineer mold perfectly! but! they wont get it hahahahhahahaha


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> *There you go talking about me again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, we resemble.. er resent that remark!


----------



## Ocelli (Mar 19, 2012)

Those are great!!


----------

